# Dulling a too glossy finish



## dickp (Sep 16, 2010)

I have just finished my first real woodworking project - an entertainment center. I was satisfied with it until I put 2 coats of high gloss Minwax poly on it. I want to get rid of some of the gloss. Should I just put a coat of low gloss over what I have or is there a better way? I don't want to end up with a murky finish that does not show off the grain.

Will appreciate any help.

Dickp


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

dickp said:


> Should I just put a coat of low gloss over what I have


 
That's what I would do.

You could steel wool it, but another coat would provide more protection.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Knockdown of Sheen*

I agree with Scotty. Actually, that is the accepted correct method. Always start with high gloss and use satin on the last coat. If you start off with satin and keep building with satin, the finish looks lifeless.


----------



## psicoli (Sep 7, 2010)

agree wioth the above....

your last spray will be you end result...

spry gloss twice and then if your last spray is satin...end result is satin

Peter
http://www.somersetdoors.com


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

wow...ok what you need to do is kill the gloss first. if you put a satin over gloss it will still come out glossy. rub it down with 0000 steele
wool make sure you get it all, corners where boards meat other boards.you may need to cross grain a little just dont press real hard you just want to kill the shine. wipe it down with denatured alcohol, and apply 2 coats of satin.since your using a minwax product i would use helmsman spar varnish,home depot has it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dickp said:


> I have just finished my first real woodworking project - an entertainment center. I was satisfied with it until I put 2 coats of high gloss Minwax poly on it. I want to get rid of some of the gloss. Should I just put a coat of low gloss over what I have or is there a better way? I don't want to end up with a murky finish that does not show off the grain.
> 
> Will appreciate any help.
> 
> Dickp



Did you use oil base "poly" or water base "poly"?












 





.
.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Agree with most of the above, but instead of steel wool, I prefer Scotchbrite pads. No chance of getting steel in the finish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> wow...ok what you need to do is kill the gloss first. if you put a satin over gloss it will still come out glossy. rub it down with 0000 steele
> wool make sure you get it all, corners where boards meat other boards.you may need to cross grain a little just dont press real hard you just want to kill the shine. wipe it down with denatured alcohol, and apply 2 coats of satin.since your using a minwax product i would use helmsman spar varnish,home depot has it.



Spar varnish should not be used for interior wood work, or for furniture finishes.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

true to a point. in my opinion a film coating should not be used on any wood. it doesnt alow the wood to breath, and move freely.
using a spar varnish is one of the most durable finishes and doesnt get as brittle as some.


----------



## jeanie (Jan 4, 2018)

*Jeanie*

I don't know what was used on it because i bought it used.


----------

